# 2014 Capita Defenders of Awesome DOA vs 2013



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

Basically, tossing up between the 12/13 and 13/14 DOA's.

It it worth waiting for the new seasons boards to come out?
The 14's have now got a sintered base and full length carbon 'load bars'.

CAPiTA 2013-2014

Yewwww!


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Imo 2013 because A save money, B better graphic. I love mine.


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

atr3yu said:


> Imo 2013 because A save money, B better graphic. I love mine.


Ah cool dude, would you rate it as an all mountain killer?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

ComaShell said:


> Ah cool dude, would you rate it as an all mountain killer?


Rumor has it that before it started killing mountains, it actually had slayed a few small hills and a halfpipe....


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

Banjo said:


> Rumor has it that before it started killing mountains, it actually had slayed a few small hills and a halfpipe....


Siiiiiiiiick. Sounds about right for me then


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

ComaShell said:


> Ah cool dude, would you rate it as an all mountain killer?


I ride mine as my all mountain board and love it. Steeps, trees, groomers, park, pow I have ridden it every where and been happy with it. Though today we got 30cm of fresh and took my Charlie!


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

For the record this years also has full length carbon load bars. The only thing changing next year is the sintered base. I love mine, perfect all mountain board, I prefer camber to rocker and this is and excellent camber profile.

The extruded base on this board is actually pretty fast, haven't had any issues hold speed in flat areas, and trust me on Mt. Hood there are quite a few.

May come down to price and graphics for you, you could find one of this years cheap. Also you more into Metal chicks or chicks in bathing suits with guns?


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

airblaster503 said:


> For the record this years also has full length carbon load bars. The only thing changing next year is the sintered base. I love mine, perfect all mountain board, I prefer camber to rocker and this is and excellent camber profile.
> 
> The extruded base on this board is actually pretty fast, haven't had any issues hold speed in flat areas, and trust me on Mt. Hood there are quite a few.
> 
> May come down to price and graphics for you, you could find one of this years cheap. Also you more into Metal chicks or chicks in bathing suits with guns?


Decisions decision haha


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I've been demoing the 2014 the past two weeks and I LOVE it. By all means my favourite board I've ever ridden. I know that i'm going to buy the 2013 cheap for the rest of the season/summer riding in hood/whistler. Then I will buy the 2014 for next year. If you've got the funds why not both? Maybe buy the 2013 a bit longer so you could bring it out for pow days next year? Sure it's not a pow board but hey, whatever.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I guess with Elan going bankrupt I'd have to say 2014. They are the biggest brand to not have left as far as I've heard. Meaning if Elan wants to keep the snowboard side alive they need their biggest account to be perfect. Also it seems as though Capita has stepped up material quality for everything for next year. Something that also falls in line with Elan trying to save it's snowboard factory.

On the other hand if shit REALLY hits the fan then Capita might be in trouble as everyone else has already moved to GST that can. So if Elan dies completely Capita will likely have to go to China. 

Rad board either way, one of the better Capita's I've ridden.


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

2013 (heavy metal chicks), we know is not the best pow board is a perfekt park jump board , but how can be the ride BTW carbon fiber loads 2014 / compare to the carbon kevlar from 2013, right ! extruded base from 2013 not slow ! compare to sintered base 2014 ... mmmm be faster to the kiker ! some comments from the out of balance of the board when you puch your balance out of berarings (inserts)! its is correctet now in the 2014 ? with the carbon fiber loads ? last year was carbon kevlar !! isn't ?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

olas38 said:


> 2013 (heavy metal chicks), we know is not the best pow board is a perfekt park jump board , but how can be the ride BTW carbon fiber loads 2014 / compare to the carbon kevlar from 2013, right ! extruded base from 2013 not slow ! compare to sintered base 2014 ... mmmm be faster to the kiker ! some comments from the out of balance of the board when you puch your balance out of berarings (inserts)! its is correctet now in the 2014 ? with the carbon fiber loads ? last year was carbon kevlar !! isn't ?


Is english you're second language or are you just dumb? Good hell that is jibberish.


----------



## BennyC (Jun 29, 2013)

*Capita DOA 2014 ----> which bindings*

Got myself two boards for my trip to Austria, one of them being the 2014 DOA and now looking for a binding setup that fits a 9.5 boot size at 78kgs. I already have the Burton Genesis 2013, but it's already on another board and too lazy to keep switching.

Thinking of something that hopefully works best with this board... though I should know talent and skill should be the best bet.

Well... if I have a good setup, then I won't blame the gear! Just keep pushing myself! :laugh:

Any suggestions people? It's always UNION + CAPITA isn't it?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For me on that board, Cartels, Salomon Holograms, K2 IPO, NOW, Flow Fuse SE, Flux DS, or Switchbacks.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

just out of curiosity, how is the flex on this board? looking into getting one this year for park/groomer riding but worried it could be a little stiff for butterring given the camber underfoot? im 6'2, 190ish for reference and for comparison i ride a 157w k2 parkstar and 161.5 t rice pro that i find fairly easy to butter but mainly because of the profile.. soooo capita DOA, soft or stiff??


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> just out of curiosity, how is the flex on this board? looking into getting one this year for park/groomer riding but worried it could be a little stiff for butterring given the camber underfoot? im 6'2, 190ish for reference and for comparison i ride a 157w k2 parkstar and 161.5 t rice pro that i find fairly easy to butter but mainly because of the profile.. soooo capita DOA, soft or stiff??


Way softer than the t rice pro for sure! I think the 2014 is a 5.5 on the flex scale for Capita if you have ridden any other of their offerings.


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

I'd size up a bit.

I have last years DOA ina 154 and I find it rides short.

The load bars make it ride a little wonky, mostly mid-stiff but pretty soft in the nose and tail.


----------



## BennyC (Jun 29, 2013)

hoots_manuva said:


> I'd size up a bit.
> 
> I have last years DOA ina 154 and I find it rides short.
> 
> The load bars make it ride a little wonky, mostly mid-stiff but pretty soft in the nose and tail.


OK. I suppose that comment was for me? Thanks. I bought a 156 and I'm like 78kgs.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

hows the width on the board, i have sz 12 boots and want to avoid wide boards.. will the 158 or 160 be wide enough?


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

BennyC, 156 sounds about right.

I've got atlases on mine, but I'm not sure they're such a good match.

Seems to stiffen up the board a bit too much, making the softer tips more of an issue.


----------



## BennyC (Jun 29, 2013)

hoots_manuva said:


> BennyC, 156 sounds about right.
> 
> I've got atlases on mine, but I'm not sure they're such a good match.
> 
> Seems to stiffen up the board a bit too much, making the softer tips more of an issue.


I thought of Burton Cartels but being a stiff binding, I'm worried it'll force the board around too much. But I guess that's skill relevant. General rule question, does it mean if the board is a mid flex, the binding should be mid flex too?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

BennyC said:


> I thought of Burton Cartels but being a stiff binding, I'm worried it'll force the board around too much. But I guess that's skill relevant. General rule question, does it mean if the board is a mid flex, the binding should be mid flex too?


depends what sort of ride you're looking for.. soft for park and stiff for more mountain. that doesnt limit you to those options though, its all personal preference.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> just out of curiosity, how is the flex on this board? looking into getting one this year for park/groomer riding but worried it could be a little stiff for butterring given the camber underfoot? im 6'2, 190ish for reference and for comparison i ride a 157w k2 parkstar and 161.5 t rice pro that i find fairly easy to butter but mainly because of the profile.. soooo capita DOA, soft or stiff??





Steezus Christ said:


> hows the width on the board, i have sz 12 boots and want to avoid wide boards.. will the 158 or 160 be wide enough?


bueller...?? 

hopefully a few people have ridden this board by now.. still curious about the flex for buttering and the width for sz 12 feet?


----------



## BennyC (Jun 29, 2013)

I wouldn't say I can butter on this board better than the GNU Carbon Credit I brought along with me to Austria in December. 

It has a flex rate of 6 and I think it's better for cruising down the mountain. 

Not that I am a pro, but I took this to Niseko too in March (just this board) and the float over powder is not bad. Predictable.

But it bites you in the arse too if you're not careful with the edge. The softer boards you tend to ollie butter or snap out of trouble with a slight jib. Not so with this. Again, think I need more time on the mountain.


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

I picked up a BSOD for the last half of teh seaon, and I much prefer it to my old DOA.

But, the DOA I found really stiff (154 with L/XL unions) and hard carving, like it was on rails.

Served me good for 2 seasons, and was my favourite till I got on that BSOD.

The BSOD by the way is lighter, livellier, poppier, floats better in pow, and doesnt carve as hard.


----------

